# Are you seeing any divers yet?



## Methuselah (Sep 5, 2008)

Just wondering if anyone is seeing any divers in their area. I'm in central MN and there isn't much around yet. A few flock of ring bills but thats about it. Trying to get a beed on them so I can plan a few hunt around here when the migration hits. Thanks for any input. Zach.


----------



## OBSESSED (Nov 23, 2006)

I was hunting near XXXXXX and saw very few ducks at all however there are a lot of geese coming into the area, hopefully some colder weather will push more ducks in. We had the worste duck hunt ever last weekend 4 guys 1 duck, hen ringbill. Normally this time of year we get our limit or very close to it.


----------



## MrSafety (Feb 22, 2005)

We hunt in WC MN and opening weekend saw lots of ringbills.........redheads are down........saw some cans on Sat. too............wait another week.........


----------



## Man of all Seasons (Sep 14, 2008)

plenty of birds around the last few weeks between XXXXX and XXXXX. lots of ringnecks moving through, shot a bluebill last week and plenty of buffies. a few cans are making their way through, but not in any significant numbers.


----------



## Goose Guy350 (Nov 29, 2004)

I had plenty of divers to go around two weeks ago but its steadily declined and now I'm hoping for some north winds to blow a couple more down, should start picking up again real soon.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Please......the policy here is no mention of towns.To much internet scouting.We have been asked to include Minnesota.

Thanks


----------



## Methuselah (Sep 5, 2008)

I got out this morning and had a fairly diver good hunt. Lots of ring bills and a few golden eyes in the area. Looks like the ducks are on thier way down!


----------



## canpoint (Oct 16, 2008)

Saw a nice push last week through wisconsin on divers, now with the curretn winds and weather are expecting another push.

It's all about the weather.


----------



## flockstalker (Oct 17, 2008)

im about an hour west of the twin cities, and last weekend we had some diver shooting. they are not in full swing yet but there are some around on the bigger lakes. most flocks are hard to decoy but are in the area.


----------



## Blue Plate (Jul 31, 2006)

Shot redheads in SE ND on the nonresident opener, they are around.


----------



## quacker smacker (Oct 13, 2008)

you cancome shoot as many divers as u want i am located in the metro area of mn. there is tons of divers all over on the lakes i hunt i don't prefer them but if u do shoot em up... :sniper:


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

Saw some goldeneyes this past weekend.
Good luck,
Dan


----------



## OBSESSED (Nov 23, 2006)

whistlers already? I need to get out those are my absolute favorite duck!


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

I've seen very few divers yet. Nothing more than a couple redheads and a few ringnecks here and there when I'm driving to work, but no numbers yet. It's defintely cold enough for a good push of ducks, though so maybe within the next few days they'll be coming through.


----------



## if it flies it dies1 (Mar 22, 2008)

Hey buddy im back home lets go shoot some birds. love you haha


----------

